# Lillian



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 19, 2012)

I had to have Lillian put down today. 
She wasn't eating last night and I did syringe her some food. Her breathing was also bad, she was really having a hard time just to breathe. She wasn't acting like herself either, she is normally right at the pen wanting attention and she had been just not coming to me at all. She was not really cuddly, she would cuddle for a few minutes then want to go off and explore and all she wanted to do last night was cuddle. 
I called the vet and got her in as soon as I could. The prognosis was not good. The vet thought she might have phenomena, she was dehydrated and in shock with a low temperature. I didn't feel that with all that was going on she would do well with treatment so I made the hard decision to have her put down.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 19, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 
Binky free little Lillian :rainbow:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 19, 2012)

awww poor little fuzzy lady. Rest in peace wee one.


----------



## HEM (Sep 19, 2012)

So sorry for your loss
Rest in peace and binky free Lillian


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry about Lillian


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor, sweet Lillian, I am so sorry to hear about what happened. Lillian had to be one of the cutest, cuddliest, sweetest, most adorable little buns I have ever had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lillian was a beautiful rabbit! I can see, in the picture, that she had quite a personality. I know this must hurt. You made the most loving decision to save her suffering and I know she had a wonderful life with you.

Binkie Free, Sweet Lillian.
:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 20, 2012)

She had the best treatment possible always & a great life.


----------



## JimD (Sep 20, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear you had to say goodbye to Lillian. She was a real cutie. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan (Sep 21, 2012)

it's a tough decision when you have to put a loved one down, it's been a painful decision for me as well


----------

